# How many of you shave your legs? Why?



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

Genuine question...

How many men here shave their legs?

Could I ask why? It makes bugger all difference to speed (anyway in a time trial the legs are usually covered).

Is it because it's unthinkable not to if you're a serious roadie? Because we don't want other roadies to see our hairy legs and think we're not serious about our cycling...?

I have just started shaving and think it looks cool, but I am not entirely sure why apart from that. Is it about belonging?

And what do you say to friends and family when they notice you in shorts at the bbq and rip the s**t out of you for it? It looks pretty damn weird to non cyclists...

I'd be interested to know what everyone thinks.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't shave. It won't make me any faster or climb any better, so why bother?

On our Tuesday night group ride (usually 50-60 people) maybe 1/3 of them have their legs shaved. And at least 10 of them are women.

If it makes you feel faster, or makes you feel more like a "serious roadie", then do it. But it's more trouble than it's worth to me. I don't even shave my face...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

In no particular order.

1. shaved legs are easier to massage
2. shaved legs look better and my wife likes them better
3. shaved legs are easier to clean and heal in the case of a crash
4. I like the way shaved legs feel when I'm riding
5. most other roadies shave their legs

What do I say to others who give me a hard time? Nothing. I don't particularly care what others think.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I shave my legs to match my head*

Cycling is all about symmetry.

BT


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*To shave to not to shave....*

I do the shaving thing for one reason - way easier to clean up and bandage (tegaderm) after a crash.

As soon as it gets cool enough that the group rides settle down into winter cruiser mode instead of hammer-fests I stop shaving until racing season rolls around. I wonder if shaved legs would help my mogul skiing, less friction between skin and base-layer?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Hairy legs and tights of any kind just don't jive for me.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Faster*



Mega Cycle said:


> ...It makes bugger all difference to speed...


Well I find that I am significantly faster using the *search* function to find the previously posted answers to all your questions. Why do you (or don't you) shave your face? 

Fashion, easier to apply sunscreen, clean up from rain/mud is quicker, first aid easier...



Mega Cycle said:


> ...And what do you say to friends and family when they notice you in shorts at the bbq and rip the s**t out of you for it? It looks pretty damn weird to non cyclists...


Well the first aid approach is usually the easiest for noncyclist to understand. I usually tell them next time they are driving to get the car up to about 35mph and then open their door and look at the asphalt. Then slow down to the point where they think they would be willing to jump out and wear bandaids for a couple of weeks.

Or you can always say _because your sister likes it_, although you may want to modify that approach at family reunions since you may be related to her also. Perhaps _because your wife likes the way my legs feel._ In fact you should get a lot of positive attention from the women, once again be careful at family reunions.


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

he he. Excellent!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

coz we're all [email protected]


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> coz we're all [email protected]


Another reason for me to not start shaving my legs, at least where it shows.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*+10000*



Pablo said:


> Hairy legs and tights of any kind just don't jive for me.




just looks nasty......if you are wearing spandex....you should be shaving your legs..besides, the chicas dig it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

physasst said:


> just looks nasty......if you are wearing spandex....you should be shaving your legs..besides, the chicas dig it.:thumbsup:


Yup...when I let the hair grow out it just looks dirty to me anymore.


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> coz we're all [email protected]


Yes, and it also means we look better in women's clothes at the weekend...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

question is, why do you support chelsea


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

OneGear said:


> question is, why do you support chelsea


because they are the Way, the Truth and the Light.

(oh, and because my dad did!)


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

*It's all making sense now*



Mega Cycle said:


> Yes, and it also means we look better in women's clothes at the weekend...



...once again be careful at family reunions.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Bugs. I shave because of bugs. If I have hairy legs these little black flies around here (mosquitoes do this too, we just don't have any) get caught in my leg hair and bite. No hair, no bugs. Plus, I like the feel of it when I ride.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I do not shave. Why I do not can be summed up in two words: Hair Shorts.

No way I'm shaving the whole kit and kaboodle, and the wife has drawn the line at hair shorts. If I started to race she might relent for the season, but as things stand now, not gonna happen.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I shave from head to toe, started with the legs because of racing. I'd hate to clean a hairy leg after a crash. I liked it so much I kept going and the wife loves it.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't shave for swimming, to have as much drag as possible during the season, then you shave everything for the last meet and you go crazy fast (there are other factors too such as tapering for 2 weeks before the final meet). As for the excuse, after the, "it makes cleaning all the blood away" excuse, the "my friend said that he'd give me $200 if I did it for the whole year," works pretty well.


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

interesting how many wives/girlfriends seem to like it....


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Hairy legs here. I decided I will shave when I win my first race, no matter how small or insignifigant. 

This essentially means I will always have hairy legs.


----------



## beoba (Sep 3, 2007)

I shave _one_ leg.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

beoba said:


> I shave _one_ leg.



:thumbsup: Is the shaven leg faster?

I do something in-between. I trim my legs. I take a hair clipper and set it at the lowest setting. This gives me a clean trimmed look w/o being totally shaven. They are basically stubble, nice in-between - I wear shorts to work and do not want to have to explain to everyone why I shave my legs. No ingrown hairs, razon rash or bumps.


----------



## Mega Cycle (Jul 29, 2007)

yes, I wondered about that. Then you can just tell people you don't have especially hairy legs - should they be rude enough to ask...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

It's a lot less permanent than the ubiquitous Ironman finisher tattoo.

When I am in a race or on a group ride and have to decide which stranger I want to be beside at 40kmh it will always be the shaved guy. Just trust them more as its an easy identifier of at least some level of commitment to cycling.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

ewitz said:


> It's a lot less permanent than the ubiquitous Ironman finisher tattoo.
> 
> When I am in a race or on a group ride and have to decide which stranger I want to be beside at 40kmh it will always be the shaved guy. Just trust them more as its an easy identifier of at least some level of commitment to cycling.


Funny--on a weekend shop ride I do around here sometimes, shaved legs are about as reliable an indicator of riding commitment or skill as an expensive bike is. Which is to say, it's at least as likely you'd wind up next to a no-skill poser who's gonna take you to the pavement.

I like to watch for the guys who can take a drink without wobbling all over. That doesn't mean they're going to pay attention, nor that they won't do the incredibly annoying fall-back-then-surge in a paceline, but it's an indicator that they won't run me off the road.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Pedal Pedal Coooooast*



bikeboy389 said:


> Funny--on a weekend shop ride I do around here sometimes, shaved legs are about as reliable an indicator of riding commitment or skill as an expensive bike is. Which is to say, it's at least as likely you'd wind up next to a no-skill poser who's gonna take you to the pavement.


I usually look for *new* bike, *new* shoes, *new* helmet. If the rider has the Trifecta it is a pretty good indication they redeemed their _poser points_ on their maxed out their credit card. Shaved legs are pretty much a useless indicator.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

The way that someone handles a bike at speed and on the rivet is a far better indicator of reliablity than their shaved status.

If people want to shave, shave. Its up to them.

Only thing that makes a difference is at selection time or at the finish. 

I know fast guys of both genres... but the faster guys are shaved.

I think Eddie M was naturally hairless, and then people figgured it was giving him some type of advantage. Therefore it became part of cycling norm.

Now, in DaveHickey's case, it would cut 2lbs of bodyweight... so it might make a noticable difference.


----------



## tomacita (May 7, 2007)

*Why???*

Another thing I feel it is necessary to point out... Why do women shave thier legs? Because they are conforming to a "societal norm" that has been handed down for however many years. As a new roadie I'm just fittin the mold. It's what we do.


----------



## Another Piece (Jun 10, 2007)

it makes me feel prettier when I put on my jeans.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

funknuggets said:


> The way that someone handles a bike at speed and on the rivet is a far better indicator of reliablity than their shaved status.
> 
> If people want to shave, shave. Its up to them.
> 
> ...


2lbs??? You bein nice here dood.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> I usually look for *new* bike, *new* shoes, *new* helmet. If the rider has the Trifecta it is a pretty good indication they redeemed their _poser points_ on their maxed out their credit card. Shaved legs are pretty much a useless indicator.


I don't really get why a person is labelled a poser just coz he has new stuff.

I mean, we all had a new bike at one point in time along with a new helmet and such. 

I think what makes them posers is not what they ride or wear but more importantly, how they act on the bike. 

A guy can ride a Soloist Carbon SL in full CSC kit but be a completely awesome guy and a good rider too. Or, he could act like he's darn good and when the pace picks up, he can make up an excuse saying oh, it's an off day today. Or oh, I'm feeling kinda tired today. 

I dunno, I honestly feel it's more of the attitude rather than what they ride and wear. 

That said, I've seen people weave their bikes like they were riding through cones in a motorcycle riding test and they act like "oh, hey watch it dude." I get so tempted to say "Learn to ride moreon."


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> I don't really get why a person is labelled a poser just coz he has new stuff.
> 
> I mean, we all had a new bike at one point in time along with a new helmet and such.


Yeah, but usually not all three new items at the same time - Bike, Shoes, Helmet. Even if they are riding on a well sponsored team stuff trickles in during the spring slowly. A good rider typically has some old favorites he can part with like a brand new bike with that old favorite saddle mounted on it.



uzziefly said:


> I think what makes them posers is not what they ride or wear but more importantly, how they act on the bike...
> That said, I've seen people weave their bikes like they were riding through cones in a motorcycle riding test and they act like "oh, hey watch it dude." I get so tempted to say "Learn to ride moreon."


Well it really is all about the riding skilz. Thing is, you are all in the parking lot with new folks you don't recognize. You need to make a decision which wheels you will follow and which wheels you will avoid. After a few miles into the ride you can make those decisions based on the riding you have observed but when you click in all you can rely upon is your initial impression based on the rider and his equipment.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Yeah, but usually not all three new items at the same time - Bike, Shoes, Helmet. Even if they are riding on a well sponsored team stuff trickles in during the spring slowly. A good rider typically has some old favorites he can part with like a brand new bike with that old favorite saddle mounted on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it really is all about the riding skilz. Thing is, you are all in the parking lot with new folks you don't recognize. You need to make a decision which wheels you will follow and which wheels you will avoid. After a few miles into the ride you can make those decisions based on the riding you have observed but when you click in all you can rely upon is your initial impression based on the rider and his equipment.


Well, say he bought a new bike, needed new shoes coz his old ones were old and well, there was a discount on the Atmos helmet and he got all 3 at once. But the guy is Argentius. He ain't a poser. See what I mean. 

Well, I always follow the noob right on his wheel.   (Not unless I'm wishing to get taken out!!!)


----------



## NZVET (Apr 15, 2006)

In my early cycling days I donned hairy legs. At the suggestion of shaving them my wife verbalised that there was evidence proving that fluffy legs offered a speed advantage over shaven. However, on questioning I found this statement was not supported and evidence was never produced. Some months later I had a crash. The painful road to recovery required daily dressing changes every day for a week. I don't think I have ever experienced anything more painful than having hairs in the wound stick to the dressing while it was being removed from my leg. I am now shaven and will be forever!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, well, don't you like it when the women you date shave THEIR legs? Same difference...


----------

